# Elk meat



## flatbroke (Feb 28, 2022)

Got hooked up with 20 pounds of elk meat by a friend of mine. Time to decide what type of sausage I’m gonna make, Bologna, summer, linked or sticks.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 28, 2022)

AWESOME! Man I wanna shoot an elk for the meat...one day.......


----------



## flatbroke (Feb 28, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> AWESOME! Man I wanna shoot an elk for the meat...one day.......


I keep missing out on the draw


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 28, 2022)

Congrats 

 flatbroke
 , elk meat IMO is some of the finest you could lay hands on!  If I may ask, what cuts did you get?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 28, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> AWESOME! Man I wanna shoot an elk for the meat...one day.......



The meat is beyond awesome, especially when you get the ones that feed off the grain fields!  I think my fam could live off wild game, we love deer… but elk is our fav!


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 28, 2022)

very nice congrats


----------



## flatbroke (Feb 28, 2022)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Congrats
> 
> flatbroke
> , elk meat IMO is some of the finest you could lay hands on!  If I may ask, what cuts did you get?


I am not sure but am glad to have it


----------



## flatbroke (Feb 28, 2022)

pineywoods said:


> very nice congrats


Thanks


----------



## thirdeye (Feb 28, 2022)

I would consider cutting it with 40% ground pork butt, not just to increase your yield, but for moistness and flavor.  If you want to tame the gamey flavor (for some people, it's subconscious) you could go 50% pork.

All my life I have heard the line "... and it doesn't even taste like venison, pronghorn, elk etc.", so some folks attempt to disguise the flavor, which at the price to get elk to the freezer makes no sense to me. 

In my neck of the woods, Summer sausage with wild game and pork is very popular, but that's because you get so much burger with an elk, and it's easy to make.  Bulk breakfast sausage is another go-to use. It's kind of double purpose because you can make a patty or two when you grill hamburgers .


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 28, 2022)

flatbroke said:


> I am not sure but am glad to have it



Totally understand!  I thought some looked like steaks, hard to tell!  Again, congrats and can’t wait to see your cooks with it… if you’d be kind enough to post!


----------



## flatbroke (Feb 28, 2022)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Totally understand!  I thought some looked like steaks, hard to tell!  Again, congrats and can’t wait to see your cooks with it… if you’d be kind enough to post!


I will def put it up


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 28, 2022)

flatbroke said:


> I keep missing out on the draw


Yeah...know the feeling. I have not drawn a tag yet.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 28, 2022)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> The meat is beyond awesome, especially when you get the ones that feed off the grain fields!  I think my fam could live off wild game, we love deer… but elk is our fav!


I've had it....and yes it is AWESOME! Buddy in Kansas had a shoulder given to him from some guys that brokedown on the interstate in Kansas on the way home. My buddy cooked it last time I was up...man was it good!


----------



## smokin peachey (Feb 28, 2022)

You are a lucky fella


----------



## Nefarious (Feb 28, 2022)

not trying to steal this thread, I have looked at several companies to buy some bison or elk for my birthday.  For my 50th I was in Wyoming at a ranch while visiting the Tetons and I had Elk, it was delicious.  I have looked at Blackwing or other places ordering it online?


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 28, 2022)

Congrats on that! Look forward to seeing what you do with it. You'll love it I'm sure! The elk that Justin  (

 WaterinHoleBrew
  ) sent us is just awesome and being savored!

Ryan


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 28, 2022)

Lucky! I love elk meat. My brother in law hunts elk most years and when he gets one shares some with us. So much closer to beef taste than deer.


----------



## flatbroke (Feb 28, 2022)

Nefarious said:


> not trying to steal this thread, I have looked at several companies to buy some bison or elk for my birthday.  For my 50th I was in Wyoming at a ranch while visiting the Tetons and I had Elk, it was delicious.  I have looked at Blackwing or other places ordering it online?


Nice area to visit.


----------



## xbubblehead (Feb 28, 2022)

Not a fan of Elk meat texture and, depending on when and how it was shot, the taste.  My first "taste" of Elk was at a friends house.  After raving about how great it was he buried it in seasoning and incinerated it.  Since that experience I have had it properly prepared but just don't care for it.


----------



## Nefarious (Feb 28, 2022)

flatbroke said:


> Nice area to visit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Specially out in the open.


----------



## mike243 (Mar 1, 2022)

Summer sausage would be what I would make and if it needed fat it would be beef, not everything needs to taste like pork imo lol


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 1, 2022)

I've eaten deer meat my whole life, but never had Elk. Congrats on that and I know you'll do it justice however you decide to prepare it...


----------



## BigW. (Mar 1, 2022)

Elk is the best.  Depending on whats in the bag, look for steaks, roasts for jerky or stew.  I'd try to use as much of the meat as possible as just elk.  Summer sausage pretty much all tastes the same.  But there is nothing better than an elk steak.


----------



## tallbm (Mar 1, 2022)

flatbroke said:


> Got hooked up with 20 pounds of elk meat by a friend of mine. Time to decide what type of sausage I’m gonna make, Bologna, summer, linked or sticks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on the elk meat!

Whatever you decide to make I'm in for seeing how it turns out.

I've made plenty of venison brats from whitetail deer meat where I go 80% pure venison grind and 20% pork back fat.  I use the LEM's seasoning and they come out to be the best brats I've had anywhere in the world (but I haven't been to Germany to try em there).

I harvest, prep, and process my deer super well so they are the greatest tasting ever.  Also I shoot mostly does and young spikes that trophy ranches want removed which means even better tasting meat!

Venison from well harvested, prepped, processed, and from animals that have been eating good sources of food always tastes like a slightly milder beef to me. So anything you like as a beef sausage (bologna for instance) would be good with venison meat and the proper fat selection (beef or pork).

I can't wait to see what you make of it! :D


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 1, 2022)

Well for sure a great snag. Whatever you will be find as long as you ups me some.     

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 2, 2022)

Geez I was serious.    

Warren


----------



## flatbroke (Mar 2, 2022)

Ordered up some Red Barn Bologna mix from Owens BBQ. Looking forward to trying it with Elk.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 3, 2022)

Good luck with the Red Barn and thanks for the likes.

Warren


----------



## forktender (Mar 3, 2022)

That is sacrilegious!

That meat is way to good to be ground into a paste and stuffed into a casing.

Elk is by far my families favorite game meat.

I make burger with the tough cuts, half of it is just elk and fat back, the other half is the same with some ground bacon tossed into the mix.

Every single person that has tried it said the same thing, this is  much better than beef.

I'll take a nice thick elk steak over bison or beef every single day, no questions asked.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 3, 2022)

Never had it, but certainly want to...


----------

